# SQL - Ich kann die Fehler nicht finden



## babuschka (31. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich habe folgedens programmiert:

hier enstehen an unterschiedlichen Stellen Fehler! Es gibt insgesamt 3 Fehler weis aber nicht an was das liegt? Kann mir einer vielleicht helfen?


```
package sql;

import java.beans.Statement;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;

public class Main {

public static void main(String args[]) {
treiber_laden();
daten_ausgeben();
}

public static void treiber_laden() {
try {
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
}
catch (Exception e) {
System.out.println(e.getMessage());
}
}

public static void daten_ausgeben() {
try {
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/uni_db", "root", "12345");
Statement stmt = con.createStatement();  //incompatible Types
ResultSet rslt = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT PersNr FROM Professoren WHERE PersNr LIKE "212%";"); // Methode executeQuery() kann nicht gefunden werden!

while (rslt.next()) {
System.out.println(rslt.getString(1));
}
stmt.close();   //Methode close() wird nicht gefunden!
con.close();
}
catch (Exception e) {
System.out.println(e.getMessage());
}
}
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Jan 2010)

```
import java.beans.Statement;
```

Meinst du nicht, dass das eher 


```
import java.sql.Statement;
```
sein sollte? :lol:


----------



## babuschka (31. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> ```
> import java.beans.Statement;
> ```
> 
> ...



upppps! Stimmt  aber es gibt immer noch einen Fehler:


```
ResultSet rslt = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT PersNr FROM Professoren WHERE PersNr LIKE "212%";");
```

da steht expected ')'


----------



## SlaterB (31. Jan 2010)

man kann es sich kompliziert machen oder auch einfach

fange mit was einfachem wie
stmt.executeQuery("test");
an,
das gibt keinen Compilerfehler oder?
jetzt erweitere deine Zeile Schritt für Schritt zu dem was du vorher hattest, schon merkst du, an welcher Stelle es Probleme gibt

günstig wäre auch eine Zerlegung in
String st = ..;
stmt.executeQuery(st);


----------

